#  , , :    4  () 2007

## .

*,* *            ,       4  () 2007*.        .

.    ()  .       .


 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?


  ,      ,         2008    .

----------


## .

* 1.  *    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .      2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  31*          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      .                          2007 .   2-.   - 1 .,      ,   .         * 2.   :*
**   ,             3,4,5   . 
  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)
 .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31  (.. 30  - ).    .    .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31  (.. 30  - ).    .  3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31  (.. 30  - ).    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31  (.. 30  - ).    .   .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31  (.. 30  - ).    .    .  24-31  4/99.   31  (.. 30  - ).    .**    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .           (  ).  Ė1152016     17.01.2006 N 8
( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83)    21  (.. 20  - ) .     25 . * !*      2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      .                          2007 .   2-.    - 1 .,      ,   .* 3.     :*      2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   ,       ,     .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *   ,          .*          2007.          .   -11 +       .  - 3  (.. 1  - ).     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  30 .** 4.     :* 
,     3 :
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      .                          2007 .   2-.   - 1 .* 5.     :*      2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   ,       ,     .           (  ).  Ė1152016     17.01.2006 N 8
( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83)    21  (.. 20  - ) .     25 . * !*   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *   ,          .*          2007.          .   -11 +       .  - 3  (.. 1  - )* 6.     :* 
,     5 :
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      .                          2007 .   2-.   - 1 .* 7.     :*1.       2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   ,       ,     . 
2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21  (..20  - ).    .3.    . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *   ,          .* 
4.           2007.          .   -11 +       .  - 1 . 
5.       . 3- -1151020.    .   - 30 .
6.        ,   () , . http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151063.htm   

* 8.     :*,     7 :   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      .      ,    .  -1151046 (    31.01.2006 N 19)    31  (..30  - ).    .          ,   - 1 .                          2007 .   2-.   - 1 .

----------


## .

, ..     :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

-    ( ),  -  - 0  1?          1 .

----------


## .

,       .      .             :Smilie: 
    -  ,     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,        ( ).

,    
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ....   :Big Grin:

----------

2007 ,     ....       2007 ?

----------


## .

.     .        .

----------

,    ,    ....   :Frown:

----------


## .

**,   ,   ,  .   .    7-8        2007 .

----------

?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

, .   .

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

,      :Frown:   .  7  .     5   :Frown:

----------

/  ,      ?

----------

, .         .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , .         .


,     .

    30  2005*. N*167
"           ,    ,    "
                 ,      ( )     (  -   ),                 .            ,              ,      ,      ( )     (  -   ),             .

----------


## 123

> 2007 ,     ....       2007 ?


    ,  :     (    ,      )  15 ;  -  20 (21)     ()   (  62  10.07.07.),      ,              "          ".    .  :1,2,,       (       -       21 ). 
   2- -  ,   2007. -    (   ).

----------


## .

*123*, ,          :Frown:        ,         :Frown: 
      -  -   .   . 
     ,         31 ,    21 .

----------


## 123

> *123*, ,               ,


    .




> -  -   .   .


     33     :       ;  ,   -.     ,    . 



> ,         31 ,    21 .


      ,     21  ( "  ").      ,   ,      .

----------


## .

> 33     :       ;  ,   -.


        , , ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

,       :  4 .     ,       4.10     . ,       1 . 2008 .,  1 .        ?

----------


## .

-   .      ,       .    .
     1,   4     , 1.096

----------

> ,       :  4 .     ,       4.10     . ,       1 . 2008 .,  1 .        ?



,    .  ?  1  ,    21 .

----------


## LegO NSK

1)  _   1    
   17  2006 .  8 ( .  19  2006 .)_ 
19  2006   20  2007 

2)   3.1 "     ,        (  030  1 )"  N*1     1  "( .*050 /  .*040)"   "( .*030 /  .*020)";

  .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,        . -  ,     ,        . 
   ,  .

----------

:Cool:

----------


## fotiniko

> 10.      :
> 10.7.   ,    ...


 ,         (  , ..    ),      ,    ?         2007  - 0,37634409.    -  ???

----------


## .

. -           .       99,5 ,            ,      .
       .  1,  .

----------

-        ()       (  )  ? 

  ()

----------


## barc20041

...   )) 


> ()       (  )  ?

----------


## _

3    4 -      .  -        .  ,       ,    3    .         -    .

----------

.    ?    , ..   ,     ???

----------


## .

> 3    4 -      .


   .    ,          .



> ?


  1.

----------


## fr_svetik

*.*,              ?

----------

!!
, ..,      1110018.

  , , :

__, ..     - ?

:
 :
 -  (-15%) -,   .  ( ); 
-  - . ,        ( ,   ),  

-        .         2007. 

-         2007. 

 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    ,          .


    15  2004*. N*-3-04/366@
"              "

4.     4-

  4-       ,  ,                  .
  4-   ,       , ,   ,  ,   ,   :
1)         ,          ,                            .       .
2)    (   50%)                           ,   .                     .

----------


## .

,   ?  227 


> 8.       .                ,    , **     1     **     ,   218  221  .


 **  4-       .         .
       7   .   1   ,            .

----------


## .

> .,              ?


 .      1 ,      15

----------

:
1)            :21,23,24.    -63.,  -3?
2)    -   .26.2,    ?

----------


## .

**,     .      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   ?  227 
> **  4-       .         .
>        7   .   1   ,            .


 .!   ,    ?!?!       _  (    227). ,  ,  .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,          ,          :Smilie:         .

----------

> ,     .      ?


  2007.  .

  ,    65(46),  ..
      .?-  .

  .     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-   .

----------

,    .+ 65(46) .?    .

----------


## LegO NSK

, .
,   -    (    ) ?
   ,   .  .

----------

,  65.  ?      -46 . ?

----------


## SuSveta

> , .         .


 ,     ,     ,   ,

----------


## SuSveta

> ,    100    ?


     ()    ,

----------


## .

.    ,   .   .

----------


## SuSveta

.,   , 
1  8        .       ?
2            ?
3    . .  . .     ?

----------


## .

1.        
2.     ?  ?        . 
3.

----------


## SuSveta

[QUOTE=.;51427239]1.        

   ? 
2.     ?  ?        .

    .    ?

----------

> ?


 ?  ? 



> . .  . .     ?


      ,        .

----------


## persona

2006          .
  2007     ?

----------

> 2007     ?


,  15 .       1   .

----------


## SuSveta

[QUOTE=;51427249] ?  ? 


.

----------


## .

.   -    2007  .



> ?


 ,   .

----------


## SuSveta

, .     1

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/usn/usn01.htm

----------


## SuSveta

,  .   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        .


   .24  167-, :
1)        ,        ( - "   "),
2)           ?

----------


## .

1. ,    .   - .        .   
2.     .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

?      ?

.27/167-
3.   ( )  ,                  , -
     1 000 .
  ,      , -
     5 000 .

----------


## SuSveta

,   .

   2007         .

   .


   - ?

----------


## .

,  .  ,   ,    ? ..  .  ,    


> ,    ,           ,  ,   . ,        ,               "      "    .


         .

----------


## .

*SuSveta*,

----------


## SuSveta

:
1     
2       
3

----------

> ?


,  ,     ,   . -   01.07 -   ,          ,            .

----------


## .

1. 
2.   1  ,    . ,        ,     
3.  .      1

----------


## SuSveta

,  .

----------


## SuSveta

,    .  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> :
> 1


 -    
 011-93
(.     30  1993*. N*299)

 ,      ( )  .

----------

-,
    :
 1 .,   000001?

----------


## .

.    1 ,

----------


## 2007

, ,   "        ",    1110018,   "     :"     2   - 1 -  -  ?    -  ?   ,   ,  ?

          ,         ?

----------


## responsible

> 10.      :
> 10.7.   ,    ...


       .  . ..   "0"?

   6%

----------


## SuSveta

, .   

1   ,    ,  ,  ?
2   -    "",  ,   ?

!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 6%


  ?



> ,         ?


,    ,   .



> ,    ,  ,  ?


 



> -    ""

----------


## asd123

> -    
>  011-93
> (.     30  1993*. N*299)
> 
>  ,      ( )  .


.      .
..    ....

     (6%).
 .

    faq  
 (-6%)
18210501010011000110

    "  ..." (  1  2008    )
    -6  -15...
  :
18210501000000000110

    ?
 ....
 - ,  (6%)

----------


## Larik

18210501010011000110

----------

, ,      ?
       ...

----------


## .

,   .    ,          6  15%   :Smilie: 
 14        ,   - ,   .

----------


## 78Ya

-  .
    .          ?    .
      .   6   ,  9 .

----------


## .

,    .      .

----------


## 78Ya

., .

----------


## Hijack

,     ?       2007.      3   ? (  )       ?    ?
 ...     6%    ?  ,  3    ,      ?      ,     ?

----------


## Rimskaya

!
       ???

----------


## Helper-2005

> ...     6%    ?


 6%  ""      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## 1

?   ,        .

----------


## .

,    .    .

----------


## bal

!   2   ?

----------


## nickel-1

36 . (,  6%)   :
1.     ,         .      (   );
2.     ,  ()       ,   .      ,       ,       (    ).
3. ,        36     .   ,           "   ,   --  ".
    ,    .    ,             ( ).   ?

----------

, !
   ,         ..   !
             ,      ...    , !
.

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## Andyko

> ..   !


 ,    ,  .

----------

:    ,  15.01      ... "     - 2007.          2007,   ..." -           ???

    6%,    " "   .

 -  ?

----------


## Andyko

> **

----------


## Larik

6%!!!!    .     .
  ,    ,     .

----------

?

----------


## Larik

. ,   ......

----------


## Maria_GG

,      -   ,   .     -  ?  ,      ?

----------


## Larik

?     21 .

----------


## GoticQueen

!

*12  2007* 

     ,  ? 
  ?            ?  ..  !
!  :Wink:

----------


## Larik

.  .        20 .

----------


## nickel-1

(6%)?   .

----------


## Larik

30

----------


## _)

,          ; 65,18,16

----------


## GoticQueen

*.  .        20 .*

    GoticQueen  ....  ,   ,     ? (  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Larik

> !
> 
> *12  2007* 
> 
>      ,  ? 
> !


  . " "      .
      31.12.07  20 .

----------


## Larik

> ,          ; 65,18,16


  !    ?

----------


## asd123

)))
    .    .

1. 
, ,    ... 
   ?
         : 78401362000
,   ,    ,   .
   (   nalog.ru)   :
78401000000. 
,   ,     -       ??
   ,            .

      ,       .
           .
   ,           : 78401000000 () ??

2. 
        ))
  ,  ...
     ?
     ,      ,     .
 ...    12-   20 ,  12   ?
   ?
, .

3. 
    . 
    ,    ,  ,     www.nalog.ru
a)     .01.2007.    ""   .00.2007.
 ?     " ",    ""?
b)       : ". . 01", ".  3".        ". .",   ". "   .   ?       ?
)   www.nalog.ru   "  ".  ,  , : 11.01.2008
     (   3   ):


   3      : 


     ?

, .

----------

"  . " "      .
      31.12.07  20 "

   20 ,  31 - 20 = 11
   12  
 ...    
 , . , . .
  ? ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,           : 78401000000 () ??


 ,  .    



> 12


 .   .



> .01.2007.


   ,      1  2007.     .00.2007,    



> 


  . ,      .       .     ,

----------


## .

> ? ,  ?


 ,     50 .    .  .    20 .   -     . 12     .

----------


## asd123

, ..

   ". . - 01" ?




> ,  .


.  ,    .       .  ,     ,       .

----------


## .

> ". . - 01" ?


   .   -  01,      



> ,     ,       .


 ,         ,    .         ,   .

----------

!
, ,    .  1 .
    .
1.    4-       ?
2.     -    (  )      15  ?
3.      ?

!

----------


## GoticQueen

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## medyza

,      ,        . , ,    ,          ?

----------


## -

!
,  6%,   17.12.07.   / . / .  . , . , ,   / .
  :
1.   ?
2.    2007        1 . 2008?
3.           ,    ?
4.       2007?
 .

----------


## .

> ,


      .        :Wink:  ,       100 
1. -   ,     ,    .
2.     2007 ,        2007 
3. 
4.

----------


## Hijack

7 :          ,    .  -1151065.

       1151058 ???

----------


## Hijack

-1151065,     .2?     ?

----------

> ,       :  4 .     ,       4.10     . ,       1 . 2008 .,  1 .        ?


      4    (  .     20.09.2007  83 ),     .    . ,       1  2008,      1  2008 .      ,      ?

----------


## Maria_GG

,      -  ,     ,      .        -  . 
            ?

----------


## .

> 1151058


      ,  .     ,  



> ,      ?


   ,   ?

----------


## 111

...,      ,   ,       ...

----------


## .

,   .

----------

?

----------


## Yalo07-05

.     .  1 .    .    2 ?  1      ?          ?

----------


## Natpa

,     (    )       30 ,    ?     ?

     .,  2-  ,      ()  3-  4   ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 2 ?  1      ?          ?


    .



> (    )


    30 .    .      15 
*Natpa*,   ,       3-  :Frown:  4-  2008    ,   2007

----------


## Yalo07-05

..   .     , 1              ?  :Embarrassment:  (  )

----------


## .



----------


## Yalo07-05

.        (  )          ?        ,   ,   ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

,   .  , z-.  -     ,   .       .

----------


## Yalo07-05

.         .    " "         .     .   ?  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

!
, ,    .  1 .
    .
1.    4-       ?
2.     -    (  )      15  ?
3.      ?

!

----------


## Yalo07-05

.   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,    
3.   ,    ,   .         :Smilie:

----------

, ..   -            , ?

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------


## Shelhi

!
    (6%)
   ,   2007 .? (    - 18  2007 .)

-  
- 
-    

 ?   ?

    1-? 
!

----------


## .

*Shelhi*,       !     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Shelhi

..
 ,    1- - - .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .        ,       100 
> 1. -   ,     ,    .
> 2.     2007 ,        2007 
> 3. 
> 4.


 55.  
2. ...    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .

   2007   ,   ,-   2008 .  ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ..
>  ,    1- - - .


 
 15  2007*. N*78
"          ,      2008*"

    :
1.            :
    2007*:
N*1- "    ";

----------

> ,      ,        . , ,    ,          ?


   ???
     (,  ,  .  2( 10)).
       .
,2  ,   ,      -.  . 
. . ,       (    ),  ,   !??
  ""   .
          . ()     ?

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

6%  

    :

1.       2007.  1110018. 
_- :   ,     ._

2.     :Frown: 

3.           2007.
_ - : 15   _ 

4.      (  )
_- :    , _ 

5.  .
_- :   _ 


6.    
_ - :        ,      ._

 ..    29,211 !  :yes:

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,      ,      :Wink:     ,** .   ,             :Wink:     ,    .      .



> ,    1- - - .


 , .     1  2008 .     




> 6.


  .            :Smilie: 




> . . ,       (    ),  ,   !??


   ?            .



> ()     ?


         .

----------


## Dobraya Eva

15.10.2007  78           ,      2008 ,    N 1- "    ". 
:
           :

    2007 : N 1- "    
2.         . 1           ,   :
N 1- -  ,        ( ),  ,    ;

!   ?      ?     ...

----------


## .

, . 39   ,   78   1-        ,    .
 :Smilie:   ,    ,       :Wink: 
,  1-   2007   ,      ..    2008    .

----------


## Dobraya Eva

> , . 39   ,   78   1-        ,    .
>   ,    ,      
> ,  1-   2007   ,      ..    2008    .


  ,     ? ( )
        ,           1-  III  2007 .  2007      1-  .....

----------


## .

.        ,  .   -  .
   .

----------


## asd123

.

    :

1.     27  (-6%)...       . 
 3  III  ..    . 
   .  ,    100 . 
   . 
  -      III ? 
   ?            III ?

2.       ?
     . 
, ,       ,    ,    ,   .

, .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 2.       ?
>      . 
> , ,       ,    ,    ,   .


.  :Smilie: 
  - ,    :Wow:

----------


## Gulnaz18

!  .  :      -       .   - .  ,        .   ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,        .   ?


   ?

----------


## Andyko

> .   ?


,        .

----------


## Helper-2005

*asd123*, ,     .    :  ,  .   .     :Wink:  .
  - . .  :Smilie:

----------


## responsible

** 

 2        (..    ). **    .          , ..      .        . 
 ,    - **  ?
  -      ,    ?

 6%    (-- -  )

----------


## marina_ch

:     ?

----------


## Helper-2005

*responsible*, 



> -


  :yes: 



> -      ,    ?


         ,    - .     - 0,2%.

----------


## Helper-2005

> :     ?


29   :Smilie:

----------


## responsible

*Helper-2005*,

 :Smilie:

----------

> ?     21 .


 ,   2008  -

----------


## V

:         2008  ,       ,              ,      - .  .      .   .   ?

----------


## V

**,  ,  21.01.     2007

----------


## .

> ?


   ,     ? +.

----------


## V

> ,     ? +.


    , ..      ?  :Wink:   -    -                    ,   ?

----------


## .

24.07.1998 N 125-
(.  29.12.2006)
"           "



> ,           ()      20       ,      -   40       .
>                  ,          -     .

----------


## .

-  .

----------


## go

-       .         (?).

----------


## angelus

.



> 2007.          .   -11 +       .  - 3  (.. 1  - ).


, :
1.   ?
2.    ?
3.        ?
4.  ,     ?

----------


## julyel

-            ?

----------


## .

1.     
2. ,    ,   
3.   
4.   ?  ?          




> -            ?


    21

----------


## angelus

> ?  ?


 ,  ,     ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...13&postcount=3

----------


## angelus

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...13&postcount=3


  :Smilie:

----------


## Shelhevet

> .        ,  .   -  .
>    .


..,     ,        ,    ,    1-  ?

----------


## V

> -  .


       ...   ?
 :Smilie: , .

----------


## .

> ..,     ,        ,    ,    1-


 ,         .      :Smilie: 



> 


  .          ,         .

----------


## asd123

> .   -  01,


          01  3...  ".."  ". ."  ,  .

     .  www.nalog.ru    .....  ))

-------

     ..
   " "  ?    ,  , " "...
"53  "    "  " ???

"58  "     "  "???

 -

----------


## Gulnaz18

!      .    ,               1502,    .      ?     ?    .

----------

!        ,      ... /  ,  2-     4.10.  ,     ,  2-    ,   / ,         ?      .      (    )    -   ( )    .  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> !      .    ,               1502,    .      ?


,   01.01.2003    .  :Big Grin:

----------

#216. !        .      - . .. , , , ,     ,      -   !    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ,  2-    ,   / ,         ?      .      (    )    -   ( )    .  ?


1.    ,      (-), ,    .                  .
2.     ?

 ,     2-    .
 .218
_3.            ,    ,          ,      .
            ,   3  4  1  ,        ,         ,      .         ,        3  230  ._

  -   ,      -      . 
  20000,      (     .   ,  40000)         (   ). 
    ,    ,      ...    .
,  ,         ,      .

 .

----------


## LegO NSK

3/226.                    ,      ,   1  224  ,     ,           .
    ,       ,         ,  .
  ,      ,       .

   . ,     ,     ,     ,    -   () .

----------


## Grinvas

> 2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .   ,       ,     .


  ,            . (  .)

----------


## .

> "58  "     "  "???


     .

----------


## AlVal

31     ?

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  ? !  :Smilie:  
     .

----------


## AlVal

:yes: 

      " "      :

1     1151058    1151065

2  , 1151065,  1152017       ? 

3     ? 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> " "      :
> 
> 1     1151058    1151065
> 
> 2  , 1151065,  1152017       ? 
> 
> 3     ?


1. 1151058 -     , 1151065 -  .
2.   21.01      ,  1110018
3.   - 0 (.. )

----------


## AlVal

.

----------

> 3/226.                    ,      ,   1  224  ,     ,           .
>     ,       ,         ,  .
>   ,      ,       .
> 
>    . ,     ,     ,     ,    -   () .


!            .    . ...   ,      . :            2-  .  2043,      - 1831 (     20000 ).    1-     . .           3873.   1 .   ,    .    .   1-         .    2-           1 .    . ?    ,     . ,          .

----------

,      .  .

----------

.. .   .   6%  .        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

:
1.  
2.  "I.   ".

----------


## ROLL

.     .  6%   ,  .    ?    .          .   ?

----------


## .

> 


 .     ,      .

----------


## ROLL

.   .  .             ?

----------


## .

?     ,      .

----------


## ROLL

6%.    ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## ROLL

!!!

----------


## .

,     .         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ROLL

.  .    ?      2005.            .    . ,    .

----------


## .

.     .           .     ,        .

----------


## ROLL

?            .

----------


## .

"  "?   :Embarrassment: 
    . -   , -

----------


## gea

> -   .      ,       .    .
>      1,   4     , 1.096


                 c:
:::    ,   1-  2008  (..  1- ).  4- . 2007       19.12.06  177
:::http://forum.rvcgns.chtts.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8249 ( !!!  .    1152016  4 .2007  .    20.09.2007  83      : 
1.   . 
2.    ( 01.01.2008). 
  27.12.2007  -3-13/699@       3.00005     . 
        4 .2007.      .)

 ???
 :Wow:

----------


## svetkin

.   .    1  2008.   ,   ? .

----------


## .

*gea*, ,     ,       .       1 .       .     ,    .
,   ,       .

----------


## asd123

, ,     2  ?

----------

> .   .    1  2008.   ,   ? .


.
,    . ( 4632)  9  2008.,   , :
"     ,    19  2006 ."

----------


## gea

> *gea*, ,     ,       .       1 .       .     ,    .
> ,   ,       .


 3      ,     1  2008 ,       ::flirt::

----------


## fr_svetik

*asd123*,    2,     ,    ,      3  (    ,     ,    )

----------


## garrik2

,        ?

----------

*garrik2*, 1 -1000 ,  -5000

----------


## svetkin

.      4     .  :Smilie:

----------

(..         ).     2007 .  .  ,       ?        ? 
         ?

----------


## .

**,      .   ,       .

----------


## Akilah

27  (-  ),    5  (-   ).   .    ?               ?

----------

4816. 2-    :" . "

----------


## .

> 


  ,   .   .     .

----------


## asd123

> "58  "     "  "???





> .


...        ....
 ...

 "  "...
 ""...

" "..    :Smilie:  

 , ...  ""   58 ....

...
,  -  "-"       ....

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------


## GoticQueen

*!* 
* ( 6%  )* *    2007    * , _         ?_    15 ,  -  20 ,    30 ...  

       (   ,    ?)... 

 , ,     .  . (      ,  ) 
_     ... (        )_

   (- .      ?)

       6%?   ,      ?
 :yes:  !

----------

> **,      .   ,       .


  :Smilie:   ,       .          ?  ?      ,      ,       .      .        ?   ,         !!! ?

----------


## Andyko

*GoticQueen*,      .
**,    . **,     ,  .          . __  ,    ,     .

----------

...        ???    6%....
 ....

----------

. ?

----------


## Nochka

,             4 ,  1 .   31   ,     .

----------


## Andyko

346.21.7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .

----------


## Nochka

> 346.21.7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .

----------


## Vinn

,          ?

----------


## .

*Vinn*,       ?    , ,       :Frown:

----------


## Vinn

.   !    ! !       , (   ),       ,   . .  .       1151063,   ?    ,       ?

----------


## ROLL

.     ,         - 2007   15 ,   ,   31 .  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 31


 -  .

----------


## ROLL

.          ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


  .

----------


## Vinn

.,      ,   ?       .

----------


## .

.         ?  ,      ,    ..?      :Smilie:

----------


## Vinn

.,       .     ,     .        :Embarrassment:

----------

,         ?

----------


## Andyko

**,     , ...
    .

----------

,            ,    !

----------


## .

**,   15 .      1  2008.

----------

.,          ,  ,  ,   .
  ?

----------


## .

.   ?

----------

> .   ?


   .        .
 .     .

----------

!!!

      (     -   -   )        ??

----------


## .



----------


## Page77

,,    ?

----------


## glasshopper oy

-,    ?
  6000 
1 : 6000*1 /*1*1,096=6576
2 :   
3 :  
  : 6576*3=19728
    19728*15%=2959,2
   2959,     -308 ,    2651.
   ?

----------


## .

> ,,    ?


  ?

----------


## yaremkiva1

2007.     15.07?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## Webit

20      ,     30    ?

----------


## .

.     26.2  :Smilie:

----------


## yaremkiva1

6%.
  2006

----------


## .

> 2006


 ,   ,      3-,   .     ,     .

----------


## Webit

> .     26.2


  ,    !           !

----------


## Anjuta2007

,   2007             (   2008 ),      ??

,    .

----------


## .

*Webit*,       ,    ?     :Wink: 



> 


     ,

----------


## Webit

*.*,        2  :           ?      (           ,         ?       9 ,          .     :  20 .  :   30 .         : ,    )

----------


## .

> .,        2  :


 .    ?   :Wink:

----------


## Webit

> .    ?


   .       . ,   ,   .              :Smilie:

----------


## lenaxxd

!   . ,          .     , ..       .        .   , ..      (    6%,   , /  )    .     ?       ?

----------


## _

,    ?

----------


## .

> , ..      (    6%,   , /  )    .


      .        :Frown:     . 
*_*,   ,     ?         ?
  -  ,       :Frown:

----------


## _

> (  ).  Ė1152016     17.01.2006 N 8
> ( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83)    21  (.. 20  - ) .     25 .  (


  ,      .   , ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

*_*,    :Frown:            .      ?

----------


## _

.      .  :Smilie:

----------

.  ?

 , .   2  

- "" - 12  
- "" - 3 . 

    15 . 
 2   ""     "".   , .
 ,     - 13 .

   - 15  (-)  13  (-)?

----------


## .

.  -    ? 
   ,          .  ""

----------

"      " -      ))))))))

----------

, ,       ()?   ?     .

----------


## .

> , ,       ()?   ?     .


    .

        (    17 ).

----------


## mamegoma

:    4  2007  (   )   4  2007           ???

----------


## .

> :    4  2007  (   )   4  2007           ???


, -,     4- .

----------


## Page77

,   . ,,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,  , .

----------


## Nochka

(6%),   110 -      2007., ..        2007. (     2006    2007      ?)       300-00,           150-00 (      160-00) ? ; 
 120 -     , .. .      (), ?


 .

----------

> 1)  _   1    
>    17  2006 .  8 ( .  19  2006 .)_ 
> 19  2006   20  2007 
> 
> 2)   3.1 "     ,        (  030  1 )"  N*1     1  "( .*050 /  .*040)"   "( .*030 /  .*020)";
> 
>   .


, , -,    ,      3 .     "( .*030 /  .*020)";      .        :Frown:

----------

> , -,     4- .


  ,               ,          ? 
   10 ,          10 ,        ?

----------


## ,

,      ,     15  ,    .           ?

----------


## .

,       . , , .  FAQ http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709



> ,      3 .     "( .*030 /  .*020)"


      ,   .           .

----------


## lenaxxd

!!! 
   .  -  .   ,      .       ()(..     20        4 ).       *         4 * .
 :         (  ,  6%)?

----------


## .

> 


      ?



> (  ,  6%)?


    ?

----------


## lenaxxd

,     ,        ,    .
  ,      (       20 ,    )

----------


## .

,    ,    ()  . 
     21

----------


## lenaxxd

.(.,  1  3)?
           -   , ?

----------


## .

> .(.,  1  3)?


 



> -   , ?

----------


## lenaxxd

-   ,        , ?

----------


## Selen

, ,    ,   , /  ,    
"      2007.  1110018"

  0  1?

----------

, !    ?     1,  "" .   ?

----------

,      .

----------


## .

> , ,    ,   , /  ,    
> "      2007.  1110018"


 .  1

----------

,   , -  . ?

----------


## .

-   , -  .

----------


## Selen

. .  .
     ,   .

----------


## .

> 2007 .   2-.    ,      !     ,      ,     10 ,  .   - 1 .


 http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=756?        ?
     ?   ?    .

----------


## .



----------


## -

,

----------

20.09.2007 .  83
    19  2007 .  N 10353

          17  2006 . N 8 "                  

   80     (   , 1998, N 31, . 3824; 1999, N 28, . 3487; 2001, N 53, . 5016; 2003, N 23, . 2174; 2004, N 27, . 2711; 2006, N 31, . 3436; 2007, N 1, . 28, . 31)        17  2007 . N 85- "     21, 26.1, 26.2  26.3      " (   , 2007, N 23, . 2691) :

1.         17  2006 . N 8 "                  " (    8  2006 .,   7482; "      ", N 8, 20  2006 ; " " N 37, 22  2006 .)  :

)   4  " 29  2005 . N 95-"   " 29  2004 . N 95-";

)   3.1 "     ,        (  030  1 )"  N 1     1  "( . 050/ . 040)"   "( . 030/ . 020)";

)     30  N 2    "( . 050/ . 040)"   "( . 030/ . 020)"; )  N 1                  :

"*(2)  01.01.2007  24      -  ,        14.10.2005 N 6-     ,  (-)      .

*(3)  01.01.2007  38      -  ,        30.12.2006 N 6-       -   .

*(4)  01.07.2007  41      -  ,        12.07.2006 N 2-         .

)  N 2                      N 1   . 2. ,                      1-              .

*3. ,   ""  1   ,                    2008 .*


.. 

  -  1  2008.

----------


## .

**,      ""?

----------

*2. ,                      1-              .*         .     -    (     21-30 ).

----------


## .

> -  1  2008.


        .         :Smilie:

----------


## 2

, .  .         :Smilie:     26 ..     15 .,   .  . 
:1)        3- ,      ?
2)   ,          - ,         (      )?
3)     15   1-    26- ?

  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.      () .     
2.   4 .    , ..   .      
2.     .

----------


## 2007

,   1  ?
         (.)

----------


## Drimka

, 26 .     ,  ,   -  ...   ,  . -,  : "  ? 1   .  -  ..."  ,       ,    ,    ,  .., -   ... :Frown:    ,   ,  , ?     1?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 33rus

!
  6%+ (.). ,    , .,   ,.  :
1.    . .,   ?
2.   ,   - (, )?
3.   . .      -  ?
   .  ,      .

----------


## .

> 


  ,  ,  

1.   
2.    -  
3.    ,  .

----------


## Irina65

! !   ,  .   21 ,   ,     !
1.     .    .   .
2.  ?

----------


## fr_svetik

,     -        ( ,      ??)

----------


## .

> -


 .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...26&postcount=5

----------


## fr_svetik

*.*, ,   ,           :Wow:

----------


## fr_svetik

*.*,      (             ,      ,     ,     ,  3-   )        ,         ??

----------


## _

!
    2007,  2008   ,   .
1.      0,  ,  /  ,       1.    -  ?
2.   ,             ,   .    ?             .      ?       ?

----------

,      4 . 2007.    .
   ?

----------


## .

,     



> 1.      0,  ,  /  ,       1.    -  ?


 



> ,             ,   .


 



> ,         ??

----------

.    -, , 6%,  ,  ..      .  
  2   .         .      ? 
,      .   ,       ,    ?   ,   , ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


.


> ,   , ?





> ?


.   ,    .

----------


## medyza

,         .       ,    ,       ?

----------


## lenaxxd

,        (  )  *1*        ,  -      *1  * ?

----------

> ,        (  )  *1*        ,  -      *1  * ?


    1  .

----------

(    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176) 

      .     . ,  (!)  .     30 (  ).  -    .       .     .    ! 

  ?       ?   ,      ,   .    . ,?

----------


## lenaxxd

_1  _              -,    .  , ,     ,       . ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,         .      ,    ,       ?


  ,     ? 



> .     . ,  (!)  .     30 (  ).  -    .       .     .    !


       ,   .       ,        .



> 1


      +?

----------


## fr_svetik

,      **    ,    (   )    ???    ,     ,..     :Razz:          2    ,       ,         ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenaxxd

, ,    .   ,

----------

, ,    ,     ,    ...        ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,..            2    ,


    .      ,       .  ,    ,     .    ,           . ,       ,    ?



> ,


  ,         1 ? .           ,     



> , ,    ,     ,


 .      + ,    ,     .



> ,


    .     . ,    .

----------

,   ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

, !
      15%
    3       (15%)  .     ,     .        :
1.         ?
2.  ,  ?
3.        ?

   , ..       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1.   
2. ,   ,   
3.      ,   .       ?

----------


## -

.     .

----------


## 2008

. , ,   ,       145       ,   -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

(.5 .174  ).
 145       .
=  .

----------


## asd123

-6 ,   ...

, ...

1. 
* 3* ?
 ,  ,   ...
   ,   ...?     ,       ?

2.     
-    ?
-     ?

  ?
    ?

----------


## .

1.  2- .      ,       
2.

----------

-  ,     .  .             ,       15  (  ).

----------

.    .
       3   ?

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## Tetlana

!!!        4 .    .     2007    07,    1  2008      06. (   3  346.29   )  ?    4     1  2008?

----------


## .

.    ,  ,  .

----------


## tetana

,

----------


## asd123

...  ....

  nalog.ru     -6....

    ,   ,         78401000000...
     ...     ,    ...
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text...000000&rpt=rad
  ,   http://www.tax.yaroslavl.ru/inn_kpp.xls



       nalog.ru    ...   ...

    ...     - 78401362000...      ...

    ...  ,         ...

   ..  ,   ...           ,    ....

  ,  ,         78401000000 - ...

----------


## asd123

-       (. ),     ()...      ...          :Frown: 

     nalog.ru   ...    :Frown: 

   ,        . ... , ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## asd123

....

      ....
 : 7602; : 78401362000; : 78401000000 

.. 78401000000 -  ...
   ,    ...
 ...
 ""    ...

   ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=109413

,  .  nalog.ru        ?
   ...

  ,         ,    ...

     ? , ...
   ...   :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


  .



> ? , ...
>    .


  ,    ,  .           .

----------


## asd123

...
     ...
 ...

       ?
""   ...  ?

----------


## asd123

, ,  .    - - ...     . ... ..  ,   ,  : . , . ,  ...  ...

----------


## asd123

"",  ""      ...   ...

, ...

----------

-  ,     .  .             ,       15  (  )? .

----------

?
 ,      :Frown:

----------

50 ,     .

----------


## '

!  !

----------

,      ,   .   1  0?

----------


## tp21

, , ,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## asd123

..  ...
 ,    nalog.ru  ...
       (.   ),   (     )....

..  78401000000

       ,    ....

,        ...   ,    ...

-------

     ...    ...
  ,       ...
 ..     ,     ,     ,    ....        .. ...     ....

     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

,      01.01.2006 (-,          ).

      ,         2         ,   ,       ,   -    . 
       . 
          (        ).
,   .    ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , , ,     ,    ,   ?


 .

----------


## tp21

!  :Wink:

----------


## Nochka

, .    15%, 
1.   .    37100-00.   -       4 ?
2.           ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nochka

> .


        ,      , ..    .   ,   ?

----------


## .

.  ,   ,      .    ,       .

----------


## Nochka

> .  ,   ,      .    ,       .


.   .   .

----------


## asd123

> ,      01.01.2006 (-,          ).
> 
>       ,         2         ,   ,       ,   -    . 
>        . 
>           (        ).
> ,   .    ,  .


    ..    ...

 ,      (       )...

    ...       " "   ,   ,     ...

..   www.nalog.ru    ....   ,     ( ),    ...

----------


## Drive

- ,      ,    

            Ė1152016     17.01.2006 N 8
( .     19.12.2006 N 177, * 20.09.2007 N 83*) 

     19.12.2006 N 177

 :Confused:

----------


## .

3.1 .040.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      ,  25.01      ???            ??????

----------


## Drive

.  --   .   ?

----------


## .

> )   3.1 "     ,        (  030  1 )"  N 1     1  "( .050/ .040)"   "( .030/ .020)";


.

----------


## .

> ,      ,  25.01      ???


 *oksana.gromova83*         ?       25 ??? 
, ,          :Frown:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Embarrassment:    ,   25,   ,   ,    ??

----------


## .



----------


## L_mouse

29.01,   -1      .        31.03.
   ,   29.01  .
    ,   .    ,  ?

----------


## Drive

> )   3.1 "     ,        (  030  1 )"  N 1     1  "( .050/ .040)"   "( .030/ .020)";


  :Wow:  
    ,  .  ..  3 ,      : * .030/ .020)*

!          ,    3!!!!!!.... 

 ,     - ,   .030   0 (..    )....   ,        0????  ::nyear::

----------


## .

> .030   0


     3,    3.1 .030   .
  1   ,      030/020.

----------


## Drive

. .

P/S/      ( ) , 1   .

----------

.
1  "" -  -         "",     ?
2  "-",  16  2007,        ,         .          2007.

----------


## Larik

2.  -

----------


## LegO NSK

(15.01)      (21.01).
 - , .

----------


## .

> 1  "" -  -         "",     ?


 .

----------


## login75

6%   .
      .            (2- ).
c
1.          ? :Embarrassment:  
2.   -11      4. (   -  )?      ...
3.   (4,5)         (1,2,3)?

----------


## .

1. 
2. ,   .        ?
3.  .

----------


## elchel

,    
1.  1  -4-2
2      .  ?    ?

----------


## .

*elchel*, - ?

----------


## gusiy-75

,     6%   4 .   31 ,       25 .

----------


## .

*gusiy-75*,   ,           ?

----------

?    ,  ?
    -      ,           ,        -  .   ?  ,    ,        .   !

----------


## .

> ?    ,  ?


 .    ,     .

----------

!     -   .

----------

50 . , , 50  -   , 300     500         !    ,    .    ,      500 .        !        ""!

----------


## Andyko

> 50  -   , 300     500


,     ?      ?

----------


## .

.15.6.  ,      ,        .

----------


## mackarova80

-1151065     ...  ,     2005...   ????

----------


## mackarova80

... ....  :yes:

----------


## Nata07

!  .
 9     ,  4     .          ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> 


.

----------


## Nata07

*Andyko*  ,      03-11-04/3/213  18/04/2006 :              ,  ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 .    ?

----------


## Nata07

, .

----------

, ,             ?     ?

----------


## .

, .. .      ,    ,       .   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## Cooler

> 


  :yes:

----------

, ,   6%  .      .        ,      (       ( ))?    .

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

> .    ,     .


:   , .29.

----------


## LegO NSK

> 50 . , , 50  -   , 300     500         !    ,    .    ,      500 .        !        ""!


     !!!     !  :Big Grin:  

 -    .1 .126 (50 )
  (=.) -    .1 .15.6  .

_._,     15.6?

----------

> !!!     !  
> 
>  -    .1 .126 (50 )
>   (=.) -    .1 .15.6  .
> 
> _._,     15.6?


            .   ,        "       "    "50 ",   ""         .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

101.4.         
1.   ,        (   ,   120, 122  123  ),           ,      ,    .   ,   ,        .
...
8.             ( )    :
1)        ;
...
13.          ,        ,          .            ,    ,          .

----------

,    .   "    "     ?                   ?    N  01 ,     02  (.      ).      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## LegO NSK

,    

2.2.   2      ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

2      ,      .   ,       (    09  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/159).       ,      .   ,             ,  ,                .       ,      ,  ,  ,      .


" ", N 4,  2007 .

    -   
 9  2006*. N*03-11-04/2/159

:    .
         ,    ,       .       "",  : ,     ,   ?

  1  346.17                 ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ).
...
 ,   2         ,     ,    ,  ,   .

----------

,   :Frown:      !  :   15  1 ,         2 ,          15,    2 .         ,      "  ".     ,             ,             .     .

----------


## LegO NSK

02.01,    - 01.01.  /    (, )     :Smilie:

----------

,  !  2006       .            .  2007                 .     "",          .        ?

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,         .    .    1 ,       1    ,    .   ,     ,         2 .  ,            :Stick Out Tongue: 
**,

----------


## LegO NSK

-        :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,    -      :Big Grin: 
  ,      02.01   01.01 ?    ?   ?    ,     ,       (  ).  ,      (    ),  ?    ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  !  2006       .            .  2007                 .     "",          .        ?


  ,      ?    ,   .  :Gentelmen:

----------


## .

> -


    ?  ? ,     -,      ? 



> ,      02.01   01.01


      ,    10 ? ,  ,    .            /   .

----------

> ,      ?    ,   .


    ,     -          ,     .    .  ,    ,   ,         "-"    .       !

----------

, " ,      !" ,   ,      (    )      ,    !  ! :Sun:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?  ? ,     -,      ? 
>       ,    10 ? ,  ,    .            /   .


1.     ?  :EEK!:  
2.    -      ?
3.         .
4.   -      :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> , " ,      !" ,   ,      (    )      **,    !  !


   ?  :Razz:   :Big Grin:

----------

**! :yes:          ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 1.     ?


     ,  . 


> 2.    -


 ,     .   , ?



> -


  :Big Grin:

----------

!
             .          ,   ,            .     ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------

(    )       ,    !      ,    .

----------


## .

. -    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  .


  - .  1 .   .
     .

   -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

? 
,      :Frown:   ,

----------

"   ".   " "      .          .
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=32449
    "    "     ..,    ..         !  - !

----------


## .

**,    -   .        .

----------


## 78

! -    ()   2  3 ? 
  :     . -      -  ? ( ,        -  )

----------


## Andyko

2-:     - 
3-:      , - 
:     -

----------


## LegO NSK

-   
 6  2007*. N*03-11-05/216

      ,      28  1993*. N*163,    ,  ,   (  019726),    .

----------


## Sana_t

!    !

----------


## -

,    ,    ,     ,         .      .       ?,       ,   ?
 .

----------


## .

*-*,        2003  2004?

----------


## -

2004.

----------


## .

,      .
  -   ,       .       ,        .       3  + .

----------

.  "" -  ,   .    ,      ,     .    ?     ,     - ,        . ,     ,   ,        ? 1   !     -,  -  ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  :Smilie: 


> ,


        .  ?


> 


 ?


> 1   !


  ?

----------


## .

**,      .        ,          4  ???

----------

- !   .    ,         !    ,   ,     , ,  ""!   ,     .   2  - ..    ,   . ,    ,        ,     .  2 ,  - ,     ! ,    ,  .            !       .
     ,   ,        !

----------


## -

,         ,      ,   ?  ?        ().

----------


## .

.    .    ,       ,    .

----------


## -

.      ,   ? (   )      ?,     ,       ,       .

----------


## Gulnaz18

!     6%.  /     / .      ? .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .   2  - ..    ,   . ,


     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .      ,   ? (   )      ?,     ,       ,       .


  " "? , ?  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> !     6%.  /     / .      ? .


   ?
  -   * 6%.
  -       (  / , /     ..),              .

----------


## -

-     :Stick Out Tongue: 


> " "? , ?

----------


## .

,      ,   .  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?98861
       , ,

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .      ,   ? (   )      ?,     ,       ,       .


 2007  - 1848 ,   -  1800.    ,        154/150,  -  ,    (    -   ).

----------


## .

> ,     ,


  :Wink:    "" ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Gulnaz18

!    :  (    )  ,   /  (   6%) .  / . /   .             ?    ,  6%      ?    -    , , ,  .

----------


## 78Ya

,    


> 3  + .


      ,  ,   .    ?

----------


## .

.          .      



> !    :  (    )  ,   /  (   6%) .  / . /   .


 . 


> ,  6%      ?


     ? 6%       ,        .

----------

,  ,   ,       ( ),      2008.      ,      ?
.

----------


## _

20 ,        ?
.

----------

> ,


   ?      ,       , ,    ,    .  ,  ,         -  .,  - ,      !   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,       ( ),      2008.      ,      ?


 ,   ,    ,   . 



> 20 ,        ?.


   ?

----------


## _

.

,     .

----------


## .

-    ,   ,   .       (   ,    ),

----------


## _

. ..    .
   -        ??

----------


## LegO NSK

.1 .119  -   100  (      180  )
.1 .15.6  -  . (  ) 300-500 . 

,   .

----------


## _

.

----------


## .

,   119

----------


## _

,
    ...
   100 .

----------

[QUOTE=.;51461155],   ,    ,   .
  ,           ,       .   (..    ).

----------


## .



----------

FAQ  "   + ", ,  " " ,  ,     . 
   ,    ,  ...
, ,

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post51450444

----------

Larik, ,    -   .    CheckXML.     ,   ,   .    ,  ,  ,   ...     . -   ,     -    :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   .       CheckXM,      :Frown:

----------


## Larik



----------


## _

*       17.12.2007. 132*
        !

----------


## .

,   ,    .  , ,          :Wink:

----------


## _

.
         ,
   ... :Hmm:

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## LegO NSK

....   :Smilie:

----------


## Flerka

, , .      ,   .    ,    -    ,      .  !

----------


## .

*Flerka*,       ?    .  ,       .    (,    )        :Smilie: 
 ,   ,       .       2-  .

----------


## Flerka

*.*,    .  ,    ,     ,     ,   ,   .   2   ,      . , ,     , ..        ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Flerka*,      -     !



> ,


   ?     26.1. . 346.5 .8 


> 8.       ,          ,** .


    - ?

----------


## Flerka

*.*, , .
, ,     - ,     -  6%.    ,   -  .

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Flerka

*.*,  ,  .  ,  . ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ,        .  ,  -    ?

----------


## nsosh

, :    ,        2007  ?    21 ,    .    .........  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

...      ,            .
    50 . ?   :Big Grin:

----------

, ,    .  2007 .     .         .     -. ,       ,      .        -    .   1.1. (      )    
1)  2- (   )?
2) 2- +   ?
    2),  +       ?

----------


## nsosh

*.*  .  .

----------


## nsosh

.    -  2007. (   )???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*nsosh*,     ?    ?

----------


## nsosh

*. *   , .
 :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,    .  2007 .     .         .     -. ,       ,      .        -    .   1.1. (      )    
> 1)  2- (   )?
> 2) 2- +   ?
>     2),  +       ?


    23  2005*. N*153
"           ( 3-)    "
...
 .*1.1             ,    13 ,     .

      -       2- (  ).
  ,   , :
)   ( ,   ), 

)    (    ). 
   ,   ( , ,      ).
,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

. -    .

----------

> . -    .


!  !

----------

, !           ()       .    .
  ?   ?

----------


## .



----------

, !
 6%, .
     (. )
  (500 ,  = 30),      110 ?
     ,   15 .  ,     - 15.?

----------


## ITrubinova

:
 110     ()       ,        ()        , * (     50%)      . 080*

    ,   .

----------

,  .  2007,        ?

----------

.     6%.   .    2007 .,       ( ,   ).  -11            ?   ?       2007 .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## 2008

(15% )      ?

----------


## Larik

> (15% )      ?


       .

----------


## .

> ** (15% )


     .      ?       .

----------

. .  , ,     (  -    ,   18 . ,       ).         2007. ,   ,      50 .  .   .  . .   - ,    0.            ,  .    (. .).        (..)  2 .       2        ( .  )     2 -        . . ,     , ,       2       . , ,     .   ,   . ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------

..    ,           ,      (  ).         ( .)    2 .,     . .

----------


## .

> ( .)    2 .,

----------


## plushKa_61

3-   ,      ?

----------


## .

*plushKa_61*,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 3-   ,      ?


1) 3-     .
2) -   -    .  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ..    ,           ,      (  ).         ( .)    2 .,     . .


.,        ,       () - ,   ..
         ,          .         .       ?
 300  -   ,       ,        ....

----------


## .

, . 
 :Wink:             .    -     .      ! 
     ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

-  ???  ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  -         ,       .
   ,       .       ,     
     ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  -         ,       .


 ,      -   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,      -


   .  -   ,      ,         , **       ,   .
        . 
-        :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,            ,   ,    ,  ,    ,           .   :Smilie:        .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,     /?   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,  /?   :Wow:

----------


## Alfa_B

1)        .   6%  ,    4 .2007    ,  \     ....     ... 2)              ...         \?

----------


## Alfa_B

.- ,   " " lfa-B.....        ,    ,        ...   !...  ,    ....  1      \,     ?..,

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Alfa_B

Andyko....... ,   ,   ,.....  ...    - ....  :yes:

----------


## .

,             .   ,     ,       .   ?     .

----------


## plushKa_61

> *plushKa_61*,     ?


. :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   ,   3-

----------


## Limentra

-         ? 
   -  ...
   ? 
  .      ,    ?

----------


## Limentra

,  ,       ,   ?     - ""   ,  -    / ...?
     ?   ?
    ( -  ),  "0" .. 
      ,  "0"   ,  , ..       ,     .....     ... - ?
 ,  ,     ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Limentra

,     ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=183074
      ?  :Smilie: 
 ,    ??

----------


## .

,     ,     .
      ?
  ,      100

----------


## Limentra

,          ..,       ...
.,      03.12.2007,     ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## Limentra

.,  !  :Big Grin: 

  . (  !   - ?)    !
  (   ) ...    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## Limentra

*.*,   - **!


      :

http://www.r66.nalog.ru/cons.php?id=156814&topic=ENVD66

_:_

   06.02.2007  03-11-04/3/37 ,  , ,   2   ,  ,             .        .

_:_

   . 1 . 346.28         ,     ,  ,      -,     ,  ,   .
 19  ,          ,         , ,   () .
     ,           . 44                  , -     ,    - ,    .
_,           ,       ,        ._
*  ( )* _  ()      ._
      ,  **         ,     26.3 ,  **             , *      , ,            .*
 ,      **   17.03.2003  71   ,  *   ,  *          ,                   .

   ()

----------


## LegO NSK

?   ,    71.

7.                        ( 80  )    ,         .
...
    1  80         ,    ,         .
                      ,       ,         .

 346.32.      
3.              20-      .

      ?

 346.28. 
1.      , **    ,  ,      -,     ,  ,   .

----------

,     :
   (6%).    2007.  ,     ,     . 
   1 ,  2  3     (3   ).      2   .
    :
1)    ,  ?       .
2)       3            .      ?
3)      ?

   - ...

----------


## LegO NSK

1.       
2. .   +     
3.    -  20.01.

----------


## .

3.           :Smilie:      . ,     :Smilie:

----------

> 1.       
> 2. .   +     
> 3.    -  20.01.


.
   :
1)      -  (   )
2)         ,     ?   ,      1  ?
3)       ,    ,    .     ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1)   ?...        ,     . .
2)     . .
3)     .  :Smilie:  .126 .1 - 50 .  , ,   . 
  "" :
-   3     ?
-      ,         ,      .   :Smilie:  
 .  ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellenna

* :     ? 3* .  :Embarrassment:  :

----------


## .

.     ,         .   .
, ,    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Limentra

> -         ? 
>    -  ...
>    ? 
>   .      ,    ?


        ,     -  ,       ( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83),    ""  - ,            * ,  .     19.12.2006 N 177*,      - _"   ,     4  2007         ...,    , ,       ,     "_  :Speaking:    ...
  ,  - ... ,  -   "  ",     ,   - _"   "_, ,     ...

  ??    (... ,   )       ?
,      "" - _"       ....."_
 :Wow: 

, ""    ,  , , "", ,      ,   ,  ,  ...

-,  ,    ,         ,   ,  ,  ... 
, , ,     17 ,    ,    , .. - "  ,   ",    ...

**********

       ( ,   - " "):



> ,  ,       ,   ?     - ""   ,  -    / ...?
>      ?



**********




> .


           :
- :   ,    
- :      
 :Wow:  

**********

   ,  , ,    ,    ?
 //?
,          -  ,   2

----------


## .

> ,  , ,    ,    ?
>  //?
> ,          -  ,   2


    "/     ,    .   "         . ,  2-,     .

----------


## Limentra

* .*. !
...    !

----------


## Larik



----------


## Hellenna

2007 ().          .   ? (  )

----------


## Hellenna



----------


## .

""?   ?

----------


## Hellenna

- ().    .     . :Frown:

----------


## .

.      ?          ?   ?

----------


## Hellenna

,     .      (    ,    ).  ,     .   (    )  ?  -2  -3  ?

----------


## .

-   ,        :Frown:    -       (    ,       ).
    .         ?   90,    10   :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

.   -   2-    .

----------


## Vlady

,          9  .       1-,    , 2-    =.   (        ),        .

----------


## mgmf

*         ,     -?*
     (     )     .

   6%

----------


## Yalo07-05

.    +  6%.      .   .       ( ) - .         - -.     --.   ?        .

----------

2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .
        ?          ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> *         ,     -?*
>      (     )     .
> 
>    6%


    ,  /-    ,       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .
>         ?          ?


.1 .126  (50 )        .101.4
+
.1 .15.6  (300-500)      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    +  6%.      .   .       ( ) - .         - -.     --.   ?        .


 :yes:  
 ,       .

_        -_
---->      -.
 = ,         .

----------

LegO NSK

----------

> .1 .126  (50 )        .101.4
> +
> .1 .15.6  (300-500)      .


    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Yalo07-05

LegO NSK 
 :Smilie:

----------

> .


   -        -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-    ,   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Marunya

6%,  .  -     ? ... , 50 . .  , ,  ?
 , ,    ,        30.04.08.     ?          .    - ,      ?
   -      ?     ?

----------


## .

*Marunya*,        6%      .

----------


## Marunya

,   , .

1)    
2)   .     ,         2-.    ,   ,      ?   6%    ,  13%      , ?

----------


## .

1.     
2.       .

----------


## Marunya

:Smilie:

----------

3-     .  .  :Big Grin:

----------

,        3-     .  .  :Frown:

----------


## Alfa_B

-3   ,.     .     ,     -    -2,       .?

----------

,

----------


## Alfa_B

.VI "  "  .    ,     ,         ,         .  ,    "      "           (),  ()      ,     .
          30  ,      (.1 .229  ).
 :yes:

----------


## Alfa_B

3-

   3-   19 :  8     11  (   ).
   (. 001  002)    .     ,      ,      .
   (. 001)     ,    :
-  ,     ;
- ;
-  ;
-  (   );
-   .
  " " ,   :   .
    (. 002) :
-      . 11  ;
-      -        ,     ;
-       (       ),       .
 . 1 - 4     ,   ()        ,     13%, 30%, 35%  9%.
 . 5        ()          .
 . 6         ,   ()            ().
  -       :
-   -       ,         ;
-   -        ,         ;
-   -        ;
-   -    ,       . . 28  33 . 217 ;
-   -        ,   ,      ,   ,   ,    ;
-   -        - ;
-   -          ;
-   -              ,       ;
-   -              ,       ,   ;
-   -       ;
-   -       ,        ,    ()  .
  , ,         ,      -        .     -  ,      ,     (    ).
 :              ,     .
 001  002  , . 5  6   .          ,   .    .
        ,    ,     .            .         ,   .
            2-.       ,       .

----------

,    4-         20 ,    -  30 ?
     30 ?

----------


## .

> ,    4-         20


  .        - 30 . 
  4  ,   .

----------

. !

----------

,      ,  ..   ,   .
    ()  :
  :

	     ( ) 
	  ,   



                                 :


                                 :




 ? 
  ,     !    !   ,      ...

,    "   " ?  - ? 
     ...

----------


## .

,      :Big Grin:   :Wow: 



> :
> 
> -    
> **


  ...
   ,       :Smilie:

----------

, .
           ,        ,       :Big Grin: 
   ,        . , ,    .
  .
 !!!

----------

.   6 : 3 , ,   .   ,  .      3+ 2/4()+1/2(.)=4. :
1)    ,   ,           :
2)       ? 
        . ,   ""      (. 346.32 ,     .  " ....     ,     "-      -    ).
         %-       . ..     -  ?
.

----------

> %-       .


-   ,           ?

----------

.    .

----------


## kreker

.
,   -              ?   ,   -.      ,   3-?

----------


## .

, -       , - .      .      ,

----------


## kreker

, .,  .

----------


## ***

,                      15 ??

----------

!               2007,        ?    .     .     ,       ,      2007 !!!!

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Pachuly

!
 ( 6%).  -11    . , ,       "  "?

----------


## .



----------


## Mar'ya

(     )    ,     29.12.07  163.    -  xls  ..???  :Frown:

----------


## AlVal

???
     15%   /
   2007 ?

 :
1)  ,  
2)    -     1110018
       -     1152017
       -    

 2    

           2007 ?
? ?

----------


## .

*Mar'ya*,         ?     ?     .
*AlVal*,         .    .   ?

----------


## AlVal

,             ,
       ,      ,      ?

----------

> *Mar'ya*,         ?     ?     .
> *AlVal*,         .    .   ?


   ,   ,          ,    (?)   - ,   ,   :
1. 
2.-3   
3.-2  
4.  
5.   
6.    
7.    
8. (  )   1  (  )
 .

----------

,      ,       ?   - ,           ?

----------


## .

**,  -   ,   .          .         . 



> ,      ,       ?


       ,

----------


## GH

> **, 
>        ,


      ,?        ?
    -      -  ,     -    .   ?

----------


## .

> ,?        ?


       .         :Smilie: 
       ,

----------

C,       :
1.       ;
2.   ;
3.  )))   ))
4.      (     .   )
5.      .
6. ...     ))

(    - , ,  6%,     -       (.  ))

----------

.,   ! 



> II.  
> 
>  X.  
> 
>  31.  
> 
>  388.  
> 1.   (    - )     ,      ,   ()      .
> 
> 2.           ,              .


..       ,         ?

----------


## .

> C,       :
> 1.       ;
> 2.   ;
> 3.  )))   ))
> 4.      (     .   )
> 5.      .
> 6. ...     ))


    ?
**,    ,

----------

> ?


    ,          
     -   -      ?

----------


## .

.       .       ,

----------

> .       .       ,



        (   )

----------


## plushKa_61

> ,   ,          ,    (?)   - ,   ,   :
> 1. 
> 2.-3   
> 3.-2  
> 4.  
> 5.   
> 6.    
> 7.    
> 8. (  )   1  (  )
>  .


,      3-?

----------


## .

-.

----------


## GH

> 


..,         ,    (  ..):"       ."(87,6).     ,   :"  -     .     .  , .

----------


## .

-   .    ?         " "

----------


## GH

> -      -  ,     -    .   ?


       ?

----------


## GH

> " "


.  . ?    -  .

----------


## .

?   -  ,      .   ""  " ".    .  Internet Explorer,  6.0.,

----------

6% ,     2008   -       ...   - ,    ...       ...       
 ,      ,  .

----------

6% ,     2008   -       ...   - ,    ...       ...       
 ,      ,  .

----------

> 2008   -


 .


> 


.


> .


 .


> 


 ,      ,      ( ).


> - ,


,     -  .

----------


## .

> 2008   -       ..


  ,  . 



> - ,    ..


        .     -      ,   ,   - .        .



> ,      ,  .


 -     .    .

----------


## .

**,    .       ,      ,     ,    ,              :Frown: 
 .

----------

> 2008   -  
> 
>  .


,    2- .        . (     11   -)

----------

**,     ?

----------

..   ,

----------

1 .  ,     ?? 
  ,   :  -,  -   ,   .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,     .  - ?      ?   :Embarrassment:     ,   ...  :Embarrassment: 
 :    ,    ,        ,    "   " ,    ,  ,     ,   ,        ...

----------


## .

> ,


   ,   - .       .
     .   .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ,   - .       .
>      .   .


jqq? 
,       ..   ...   .. = :Smilie:

----------


## .

!  :Frown:   ,         .   -    ?    ,    ?

----------


## .

.    ,      27   :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      27


      - ,     ?

----------


## .

.

    !

----------


## dergach_svetlana

-  -   :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## komcat

> .    ,      27


            . "     ,      ".

----------

:"   ..."

----------


## .

**,       ?      ?     ?

----------

.     ? .. ,   "".
         ,  ,       ,   ?

----------


## .

**,      .    "".

----------

> **,      .    "".


     ?       ?

----------


## .

1 7.7     .  , ,  ..
       2   .

----------


## .

:    ,      ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

*.*,    ,   .

----------

!!!!!
   27  2007.         ,   .
    .
       ? 
   1 ?

----------


## .

20 .   .

----------


## **

?

----------


## .

,  .      100  ,

----------


## Larik

. 
.

----------


## .

*Larik*,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## **

?

----------


## .

5         .

----------


## Larik

> *Larik*,   ,


 :Wow:  ....-  .
   .

----------


## **

> 5         .


  5 ?

----------


## .

27   31 ,        .
*Larik*,    ,        ,         ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## **

..     .    ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51484192

----------


## **



----------


## Ralchik

, :    6% ( ),   , ,    .     ,  ,     ,    : "! !"         ,       ?   -   ?

----------


## .

.       :Wink:           ?

----------

6%

----------


## ITrubinova

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?97445

----------


## LegO NSK

18210501010011000110 ( )
18210501010012000110 ( )

----------


## Anjuta2007

,   2-  2007   ,      2007      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

230.     
2.                                1  ,     ,  ,     ,          .


 226.     .       
1.  ,  , ,   , ,   ,         ,          ** ,    2  ,  ,       ,      224     ,   .     ,     ,     .
** .

    /,      ,     .

----------


## **

!!       ?      ?      ?
    1967 .   1232 .   ?

----------


## .

****,  Caps Lock.
      ,    ,    ,    31       2008    .
 ,      ,          :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

- 31.12.
  .
.

----------


## **

!     .
  28  2007.          2007?   1967..     ?  !

----------


## .

****,                 .

----------


## **

?

----------


## **

,     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


        .   ,   .   ,    . 



> ?


 ,          .

----------


## GH

> !     .
>   28  2007.          2007?   1967..     ?  !



,,      ,  ,  -  .      (3   308  ).
   :    )
,,1231 

 - 2008	10,25
 	1231
 -  . (%)	0,003 (10,25/3/1231)
- . 	
( 26.01.0829.02.08)	35 (   ,  )
  	119,58  (0,003*35)

----------


## Larik

2008.(
      .
 2008 .       31  2008.,     01.01.2009.

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=Larik;51504868]       2008.(



           (       ,    25 08.)
       ,
   ,        .   -, ,     .

----------


## **

30    ? 
      2007.     ?

----------


## Larik

.



> ,          .

----------


## 1

:Embarrassment:        ,   .    -1  -2.     ?   -  ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Hellenna

,    .   .   .         .   3 .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## GH

2      .

----------


## Larik

> 2      .


  .     .

----------


## 1

> ?


   ,             (  ).        -1  -2.           (  ..).   .

----------


## .

,     .              :Frown:

----------


## Hellenna

,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hellenna

?

----------


## Larik

.   .
"                          2007 .   2-.   - 1 ."

----------


## .

.    .         ,        .

----------


## Larik

> ,    .   .   .         .   3 .


 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


  ,   4-  2007.     .2  2007 ?    ,         , . 1-   1  2008?

----------


## LegO NSK

21  1996 . N 129-
"  "

 14.  
1.         -  1   31  .
2.                31   ,   ,   1 , -  31   .

----------


## .

4 ,    4    .        


> . 1-   1  2008?


   1 ,        31

----------

> ,   4-  2007.     .2  2007 ?    ,         , . 1-   1  2008?


  ,    2007,  ,   2  30,31  2007.         4   .10 .346.29  ?    ?    4   , ?

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## ***

,    2-   :   ,    ??
     ,    2        .     !!  !!

----------


## .

2 ???    ! 
     ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

, !!!
 , , 15%  ,   130 .  ,    ,   .80- .120,       .120,         ,      ?,   ,     030   ,       ?  :Frown:    -.. -   ....   ..   . , ...

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> , !!!
>  , , 15%  ,   130 .  ,    ,   .80- .120,       .120,         ,      ?,   ,     030   ,       ?    -.. -   ....   ..   . , ...


    ,     ,     ?     ?

----------


## ***

,   .      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


     ,    .



> ,


   ,    ? 
 -    .   .     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ,    .
>    ,    ? 
> ,   ,      .. ,      
>  -    .   .     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm


  !!!!! - ! :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,      ,      2007 .          ,     -09-1, . 09.11.06 .,    , ,  ???

----------


## .

> , ,      ,      2007 .


      (     ).  17    "    ".

----------

,   2....       ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=185371

----------

!!!      2005  ,    ,   .   .  3  ,     .    4    .   ,  .   4   ,       .   /     , /   ,   14  / .     , ,          , ,   . ,      ,        ,   ,      .        4  2005 . .    . 

   ,   ?
   ,  ? ,     .
     ,       ?
     ,      .
   ,   ,     .


      4      740 .,          
  9000.
   3  1( ) 2 (0,5)  3 (1,104)
    1  2  3   4  2005.,       740 .
  ,    ,    ,        1152016   19.12.2006 N 177,    3  .
   ,   ,     ,   ?
, ,

----------


## .

> ,     .


 -  ?      -      :Wink: 
   ?      ? 


> 4  *2005* . .


 ..          ?

----------

,    ,    2005 .  .

----------


## Green-eyed

2-.   : Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage. !!!

----------


## .

*Green-eyed*,          ?

----------


## Green-eyed

!   .

----------


## .

http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=18.       http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80.   .

----------


## Green-eyed

! Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage!

----------


## .

*Green-eyed*,      Internet Explorer.

----------


## 5

,    .  ???  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

.1 .126   -  (  )
.1 .15.6   -

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*, , ,   15.6?        ?

----------

> *Green-eyed*,      Internet Explorer.


  ,   :


     217.106.225.41 .
    *         .      .
    *                .
    *           -  ,  Firefox    .

----------


## LegO NSK

82.     
1.          ,         ,   .

      (  ),    .         .2-3 .3 .80   =  .

      -    .19.7,  -    :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,     15.6,  ,  .126    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 5

"    ",     ?    -   ??

----------


## .

> (  ),    .


   .   ,          ?    ?
,     ,   ,         .15.6.        ,        . ..   ,  .      -   50   .126  :Smilie: 
19.7   ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,     15.6,  ,  .126    ?


      .126    ,        


> 1.      ( ,  )      ()  ,           ,

----------


## 5

,      - (  6 .)- 50 .    ,    ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   ,          ?    ?
> ,     ,   ,         .15.6.        ,        . ..   ,  .      -   50   .126 
> 19.7   ,   ,


   ,        (,     ,    ).   , ,            .

----------


## LegO NSK

> "    ",     ?    -   ??


.80, .3 .3
 - 1/126 = 50 , 1/15.6 = 300-500

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      - (  6 .)- 50 .    ,    ,


 . ,    6 ?

----------


## .

> 1/15.6 = 300-500


   .    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:      ,       .

----------


## .

*Green-eyed*,      .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    ,            ,       .


   ,       .  :Wink: 
    .

----------


## .

> ,       .


      ,          :Smilie:  
,  ,    300-500 ,   .
,         :Smilie:

----------


## 5

6 -,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,          
> ,  ,    300-500 ,   .
> ,


1.  .  .
2.        :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 6 -,


 ?     ?

----------


## 5

( )  2005 .   ,       . , -     .

----------


## .

*5*,     () 
     119  .2   ,   ? 


> 2.        *   180          *       30   ,      ,  10   ,      ,         181- .

----------


## .

,   ,   ,      


> 1.                 **  (   ).


  ,   2005 .

----------


## LegO NSK

:Wink:  

 115.     
1.                    ,    46  47  ,   ,    ,    ,    48  .
           ,   1 - 3  2  45  ,                 .             .

            ( ).   6      .            ( .101.4).        ( .101.4).       .      .
     3  (.113).

----------


## 5

.       .       .        6     ,    .    ,         ,             .   -     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    -  .

----------


## 5

[QUOTE=LegO NSK;51513020]          :Wink:  

  -   .     ,   ,       -    .         ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

> -     . **


         !  :Wow:

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,   ,     "" ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- .   :Cool:

----------


## 5

> !



.!!! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 5

> !


      ,  -  , -    ,  - ,  -...,    :yes:

----------


## Elena1898

!!!
   :  6%  -  (     )  . ,    ,    .   ?
 :       ?    ,     .
          .  .    .   ,     .      ,    10 . (  90 ),   ,       ,   (25 )          .
      .
    .  ,       .    .

----------


## .

> 


 ,    ?        ?



> .


  ?  ?    ?

----------


## Elena1898

,       :Frown:    ,     (         :Embarrassment: )        (     ).
,   .       2007, ,      .

----------


## Elena1898

.             .      :    2007 .       2008 .?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .             .      :    2007 .       2008 .?


1.   ,         - .  ?
2.  ,  .

   :

_   ,    .   ?_


_ :       ?_ 
     ?   .

_   ,     ._
.

_          .  ._ 
, .

_   .   ,     ._ 
!  :Smilie: 

_     ,    10 . (  90 ),_ 
     ( )

_  ,_ 
? ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

> 2007, ,      .


  ,       6%?  , ,   .
   ,  6%       ,     ?        6%?   -  .
    2008

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .       2007, ,      .


   ?  :Smilie: 
** (. .88  ).  ,           (            ).         ,      ,    ,     .

----------


## .

> 


 *LegO NSK*,   ,       .           :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

-   !   :Wink: 
  ,  -         :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,  , ,       ,   (   ) ,        .    .

----------


## Elena1898

> ,       6%?  , ,   .
>    ,  6%       ,     ?        6%?   -  .


, , ,  . ..    ,              . ,          ().    :      ,         ,    ,       ,            / .

----------


## .

,     ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1898

> ** (. .88  ).


  ,      ,       ,      - ...      ...  ,  , ,  ,     ...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elena1898

> 


,     ,   ,      ,       ?   ,    ?

----------


## .

*Elena1898*,     -?  -   6%   .    ,

----------


## Elena1898

> *Elena1898*,  -   6%   .


    ,       .        (       ),   ...     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

,      ?    -.

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


    .  :Frown:  
        .  :Wink:

----------

,
       2007,    2008        110  2 ?

----------


## kir_

1-?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## kir_

1-    (230 )?          ?          ()?

----------


## .

.  ,     , .



> 2007,    2008        110  2 ?


 ,

----------

:Smilie: 
 ,  ,   :
  10       ,      ( - 1   ), - ,  -    (-)*15%.

       ??? :Baby:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1-?


   2-?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1-    (230 )?          ?          ()?


    .  1- (  )        ( ).    .

----------


## .

> .


  ,        !     126   1- .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  ,   :
>   10       ,      ( - 1   ), - ,  -    (-)*15%.
> 
>        ???


  (      -  ,   -    ).
   (    ,     ,        ,   -    , .. ).

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        !     126   1- .


    -   31  2005 . N 08-4007/05-1591
            .


 17  2006 . N 09-6193/05-2 
 N 2- "    "            1.11.2000 N -3-08/379,  30.10.2001 N -3-04/458,  2.12.2002 N -3-04/686          ,    ,   "          "  N 1-,      .



    31  2003 . N -3-04/583
"           2003 "

              2003 

 N 1-            ( -  )     1  230       ( - )  .

*.*.,  126 -      .2 .120?

----------


## LegO NSK

16  2006*. N*3842/06 ?

    16.12.2004 N*03-05-01-02/3      31.12.2004 N*-6-04/199@          N*1- "            2003 "        2004 ,... ,   .
...
      ,        ,         .

----------


## .

,   ,   ,        .126   .   ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

230.     
1.     ,        , ** ,      .

      ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie: 

    -   
 30  2006*. N*03-05-01-04/322

:   1  230    , ,   ,    ,          ,      .  ,               2005, 2006   .

:    -      11.09.06 N*4193/09      34.2     ( - )  .
    1  230      ,        ,  ,      .
  2003*,         N*1-,  ,      ,    N*1- "            2003 ",           31.10.03 N*-3-04/583.

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1-    (230 )?          ?          ()?


    -   
 10  2006*. N*03-05-01-04/206
2.             ,    ,          .

----------

,
 110  2     ,  50%  080  (     ),     ,      50%  080?

----------


## LegO NSK

110 =   50 %  080

----------

, .
,    2  3  ,    ?
( 6%)

----------


## Helper-2005

**,  .    :Wink:

----------

,  :    2005 ,      ,        ,        ,    .         2008 ?

----------

!  6%,  2 ., ,      ,     . 
, ,              .,      .

----------


## 3xma

! ,           ?     ???

----------


## .

-    .

----------


## 5

,        2005 .?? -, -...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2008 ?


   . 

 55.  
3.     ()    ,                 ().

    .

   (  )     1 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        2005 .?? -, -...


   .   -       .

----------

*LegO NSK*, !

----------

.     (    )  ?         -   (-6%)

----------


## Feminka

> 


 14% (8 %  , 6 % ,    1966  )   -  14%  ..... 13%.      .



> -   (-6%)

----------

(  100. .   20.)

----------

(  100. .   20.)

----------

(.  ) ?

----------

?       ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

> (.  ) ?


 ,

----------


## Feminka

> (  100. .   20.)


 "   ,        150  "

----------


## Feminka

> ?


  ,  ,    ,

----------


## .

**,       ?

----------


## ***

,         .    .      ???

----------


## .



----------


## ***

,         ???

----------

> **,       ?


    .

----------

> ,  ,    ,


  ,  ?      ?

----------

150 . ,          ????

----------


## .

,  .      .      .       



> ,  ?      ?


 ,   - ,     ,  .



> ,         ???


 ,  .

----------

1)                           2007 .   2-.   - 1 .

     ?
     ?

2) ,      ,   .         

      ?

3)   :
    ?
 ?

----------

2007  .

     - 4 .

  ?

----------


## .

> ?


    "  2-  :Smilie:      10 ,     .



> ?


   .



> ?
>  ?


    ( ) http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss02.htm, -  ( ) http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss01.htm
   .



> ?


 .     ?

----------

7

----------

,   10 .

,  , 
 2-   
(  2 .)   
   1 .

 ?

----------


## .

2-    +    .
7   ?  -       :Frown:

----------

7 -  -.

              .

  .    .
   ?

----------


## .

.         ,  .   ,  .
 :Frown:   ,

----------

...  ?   ?

 2007     .
    .
 ! !

(  , -,   ,   ?
     -  -     .
,     ...)

  ,   :

      ,
  !   !
     3   
    .

 :
       9 ,
     ...? ?

:
        2007 
    !

      :
       ,
     4 .

!!!

----------


## .

> ?


     ! 


> !
>      3   
>     .


  !         



> 2007 
>     !


 .        ? 
       ,          
     ,     -     (   )         ?

----------

,       ,    ...

     6%, 2 .  ,   ,  



> 2-    +    .


     . ,       - .      ???

----------


## .



----------

.,  :Smilie:

----------

2?
     .
     (6 )       .
  -    ?
  ?
 ?
 ?
 ?
 . .
     -   ,    ?

----------

,   3-   4-    ,          ?
1)  Z   ?
2)   ?
!

----------


## .

**,  
**,     .    .
  -   -     ?         (400   , 600   )?

----------

> **,


 .

----------


## LegO NSK

-    ?
  ?
 ?
 ?
 ?
 . .
     -   ,    ?[/QUOTE]

1.     .  .
2. 643
3. 21 -    
4.  ?   2000
5.  ?  ?
6.  - .219,  - 220.   - .

----------

.   - ....

----------


## Hellenna

2-    +    .
   -?

----------


## .

*Hellenna*,        .    !

----------

> -    ?
>   ?
>  ?
>  ?
>  ?
>  . .
>      -   ,    ?


1.     .  .
2. 643
3. 21 -    
4.  ?   2000
5.  ?  ?
6.  - .219,  - 220.   - .[/QUOTE]

.


 -   ?
  -  3      ,  ,    . .     ?
 ..  2    (, )   2000  ?      2000?  ..    .

      - .

----------

.   5     (, )
    .        ,   8 .    ,   .        ?
  ?

----------

.  .  27.12.2007.

  ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## ...

,    , , , ,       .         ?

----------


## .

> 


 ,  .



> .  .  27.12.2007.


 ,   ,   



> .


       ?

----------


## ...

,    .   ,     .     ?   ,  ...)

----------


## Eliska

, ,       ,     ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> -   ?
>   -  3      ,  ,    . .     ?
>  ..  2    (, )   2000  ?      2000?  ..    .
> 
>       - .


1.  
2.   3  ,     +   .        4.
3.  2000 (   ,      ).
4.   -

----------


## LegO NSK

> .  .  27.12.2007.
> 
>   ?


  2007 
Ÿ   1  2008.
     01.01.2008 (   21.01.2008).

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,       ,     ?     ?


     -     . ,    , ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?   ?


   -  -  .  ,    ().         .    -    .

----------

!    2-,    1400,    2400,      -    .      -2:    ""   ,      ?

----------


## .

> , ,       ,     ?     ?


          .     .     ,     .

----------

> -  -  .  ,    ().         .    -    .


   .         4

----------


## LegO NSK

> .         4


    "",   .

----------


## Hellenna

,  ,    -2.( -  ).  - ,     13% ?????

----------


## LegO NSK

(    )

----------


## Hellenna

,    ?!

----------


## Hellenna

-      ( -)

----------


## .

*Hellenna*,      2-,     . .     .  .



> - ,     13% ?????


 ,  .      2007  ?      .

----------


## Hellenna

,   .   .    (  ).   .     13% ?????

----------


## .

> .   .     13% ?????


  ,    .

----------

:
"     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 ."


    31 ?

----------


## komcat

31 ,  30 .

----------


## Hellenna

-  ,   (  )?-

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...15&postcount=4

----------

komcat,  =)


  .    ,   30       2007.,   25  -    2008.?

----------


## Hellenna

,    !!!  :yes:

----------


## komcat

**, 
 :yes:

----------

> "",   .

----------


## Larik

> komcat,  =)
> 
> 
>   .    ,   30       2007.,   25  -    2008.?

----------

2007.     ,        176  19.12.2006.
- ?
 ,        31  1?
 !

----------


## .

> ,


     ?

----------

> ?


  ....
?

----------


## .

> ....


       ,   .        http://www.klerk.ru/news/?103727



> 


    ,   ,      .
     ,

----------


## n/a

.  . ,   ,   (!) ,       ,    29.12.07 (((       ...  !     !!!
  ,     ( 1000 . ),    ( ?) ,  . -    ,    ,   , , ...  -,    .

----------


## .

,   ,     .     ,   .       ,    ,

----------


## *nusa*

.    -      .        ,              ,   1

----------


## kir_

1-,     2  14.01.08  ,     ?      .   ,  6%,  7 ,   2007    (150 .).

----------


## NightFox

-  ()     ,  ,    2007  .
       ?

----------


## _

.
,      , 
      ???

----------


## .

,

----------


## NightFox

> -  ()     ,  ,    2007  .
>        ?


 ,    .        ,    .   : 

           N 1      17  2006 . N 8. ( , pls)

       ,   ? 
.

----------


## .

5    .
      3-,     ,     
      15

----------

, 
 ;(     )   .  : 
1 "", "    "   . .   ?   ? 
2   2007.  .  6%.     -          ,         ?  ?     2008  ,     ?
3      ...    ,     ,   " "?
 .

----------

!   " "    ,      ,    .
  .  1   2 ,  ?    2  4 ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

1,      ,       :Frown:     .    ,     
2.    .     2008

----------

.
             ?    ,             ,    .    !        ? 
(     :        -      ;         )

----------


## .

> ?


      ?

----------

!  :Wow:  
  2006-2007         ,    ,          ,       !   ?    2     ? ,  !!!!!

  ,   2-       ?      !

----------


## .

,     .
 ,      ,       , -    .

----------

..       ?    ,       ,  ,   ** !

   D    ?
!              ,      ,   " "  !

----------


## .

( )
 CD.     -   ,

----------

> ?


   ,     .        (      2007.   100..),          ,     .
     ,        ()      (..        ).

 : 4   ,     150..

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,   ,      ,             ?    1 ,   ?   ,    ...        ,       ,      ?     ,  ,    ,   ?  ,   .

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ,    ,


    ,

----------


## Feminka

> ,   .


    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ,


  ,    ?




> ,


  ?  1 ?  -   (  ),    ?

----------

(-),      (  . ),  ,    9   . 4        , ..     .      !        (      )    ?????    !!!!

----------

,   ,   ,     ?  1   ?       ?

----------


## .

> (      )   ?????


     ,      .       ,   
**,   ,

----------

> ?  1 ?  -   (  ),    ?


,            .    -   ,   -   .    ,          (     ),  "  ".         ,   ,         (       "  " -     ,  ).                -    .
,   , . "  "

----------


## .

.  
  ,    ?      . ,  .  - .    ,     .       ,      .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> .  
>   ,    ?      . ,  .  - .    ,     .       ,      .


   ? :Embarrassment:    ,  ,     ,        ,        ,         ...     ..  , -   ...

----------


## .

?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ?


  :Embarrassment:   ? ? :Embarrassment:   ?

----------


## .

?   .        ?     ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ?   .        ?     ?


, ,  :Embarrassment:    , ,        ,  ,     :Wink:    ... :Wink:

----------


## .

> , ,        ,


       .        ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> .        ?


.., ,          :yes:  
,      , ,     ,  -   ....  , ,      (  ,       ,      ,  ).       :Smilie:

----------


## **

.
       2-.      .  ,  1   ,         .     ?    ?

----------


## Mashunya

. , . 
 15%.    1 ?
1.   ,
2.   
3. .
?
 . ?

----------


## .

> ?


 2007.    10 ,     
*Mashunya*,   ,      1 .     ,      ,      2008

----------


## Mashunya

> ,      ,      2008


  :Wow:        .  :Embarrassment:  
  .     :Wow:

----------


## Hellenna

,-     ???????

----------


## Feminka

> ,-     ???????

----------


## Hellenna

?

----------


## .

.   ,   .      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Hellenna

......

----------

> (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    31


    25   ???

----------

346.23.  
1. -    ()           .
       -   31  ,     .
         25        .
2.  -                   30  ,     .
         25       .
 ,

----------

!  6%,               !       10%  4%    8%  6%.    ?   ,      ?

----------


## .

**,   8  6%  2008 .       10  4,

----------


## _

, ,   6%,    2007.     2007.

 2007     -1151065?     ,       ?

    .
  -  ,     - 1000    ,   .   ?)
   -  ?

,       ,  :
1.   -  25 
2.   -  20  (  ,    ?)
3.  -  16 
4. -      ?  ?

  ?
!

----------


## Feminka

> 3.  -  16


 15

----------

,   ,            ( 6 %),     .    ?          10% -      ?

----------


## .

,   4%   ?

----------


## NightFox

> 3-,     ,


    (   "  ): 

"          ,    ,      ,  ,  ,  .   ,        ,      15.06.04  N -3-04/366@,     ,      ()."

----------


## .

,       3-,     . 
    .    ,        :Frown: 
   3-       ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

?     ?  :Smilie:      3-?

----------


## .

,     -     3-. ,       .   -

----------


## LegO NSK

,        ,   .    -       ,   ,        ,   -        ?

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,         .     .    ,        :Frown:

----------


## responsible

, ,   ,         ,   ?

----------


## NightFox

,    !!! 2  ! 

   : 

http://www.kodeks.ru/noframe/free-ur...1%26nh%3D12%26

----------

2007         ,

----------


## .

,      . ,   ,     ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## responsible

> ,      . ,   ,     ?


-,     ..    (   -2W)
-,        .  ,       ,      (     ).
      .               ..   

P.S.  ,   ,

----------


## .

> 2007         ,


  ,     ,       . 
*responsible*,    ,      .   ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*NightFox*,   ?   3-   .   .

----------


## Natpa

,        31  ?

----------


## fr_svetik

:yes:

----------


## Andyko

31  -

----------


## Natpa

*Andyko*,

----------


## Sergey KIPiA

> .    ,   .   .


      .    2007    13500 
      .
       .

 ,    83%  .
      12920 . 
   - "   "  
     .    
       83%  
    ,      
 .     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,     .

----------


## .

*Sergey KIPiA*,     .  83%?      ?     .             ?   ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

,              25  2007*.
(        , .      30  2007*. N*-3-06/333@)

7.     ,      ,    .
     .
   ,   221    ,      ,              ,       83 %.

----------

, !
 2007      15%   .  .  

  -  . /  .   ,            /  ..
     .  " 2007    /  ",                ?

       ,            ?

----------

> , !
>      .  " 2007    /  ",                ?
> 
>        ,            ?


    .  .   . .......     ....      ,           . ,   ,    - ...
         .        ,      .      ,              .  ---    ...

----------


## -

.  ,          ,  31.12.2007,      .  ,     31.12.2007  ?  ,  ?

, , :    4  () 2007

----------


## Andyko

?


> ,  31.12.2007


   ?
   .

----------


## tigras

,   ...
   ,    ,  - .     ?   2-        ?   ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


   ?



> 2-


   ,

----------


## tigras

> ?
>    ,


-6.
  .
..    ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

,    ,          1    :Smilie:

----------


## tigras

> ,    ,          1


!
   ,      ?    ,    ,    .

----------


## Feminka

,

----------


## tigras

> ,


,     -   ?

----------

> -6.
>   .
> ..    ?     ?


  -   ,       , -        +   1152017
   -      -   =   ,    -          (    ,   ,      ))

----------

...     ... 
   ....

----------


## tigras

> -   ... +   1152017
>    -


 ,       :     .   -    - .  :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,              200 ..  214 .  1 ..

----------


## .

**,     . 
   ,      http://www.klerk.ru/news/?109082

----------

*.*,   -.     ?   ?              200 ..

----------


## .

: 
 200 ..  250 ..  2008-2010 - 75 .
 250 ..  2008-2010 - 100 .
   .   250 ..,

----------


## 661

! , !    ,     !    ,  6 %.    " 1.   ".,   2009  -      9 ?  !

----------


## .

2009    .

----------


## Larik

,        ...  ,        ...        .

----------


## 661

!, , .   ,     .     6 %.    " 1.   "., ,  2009     9   - ?    ?

----------


## Larik

> 2009    .


*661*, ,   ,    ?

----------


## 661

! .
P.S.:  ,   ,   .

----------

